# What is your favorite fish? and why.



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I'd get to know you guys by asking what is your favorite type of fish. There are sooooo many types, shapes, colors and sizes that it would be interested in what you guys come up with

For me I absolutely love my Oscars and Jack Dempsey's (EBJD and Regular). I love the temperament of both the species, I have owned 5 Oscars and 4 Jacks at one point. I now have 1 pair of Oscars and 4 EBJD also a Regular pair male and female. I know that a lot of people strongly dislike both kinds but they are my cup of tea and I wouldn't trade them for any other fish. I own 12 tanks with every type of fish from SA to African cichlids and friendly community fish. They are all unique in their own ways but every one has there own fav. 

Thanks for looking and I can't wait to here back from all of you peep's. :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Geophagus and Conspecifics...and striped Plecos


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Right now my favourite is Crytocara Moori, hope that's spelled right. They have a peaceful presence yet can hold there own in an active cichlid tank. They have a neat profile and they show their blue scales beautifully when natural light hits them. Love them.:bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

elactric blue jds and the normal ones and i love o ricg oscars and red / green jewl cichlids. for salt watter is a snow flake eel miniatis grouper also like my wrasse 
mom likes the red seberim and the blue hipo tangs aka dory 
brother likes clown fish and my eel 
sister HATES fish.!!!  
dad like jd both EBjd andthe normals


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be boring here, but I'll say cardinals. To me there's something magical about a school of cardinals. I could watch them for hours. Actually I do.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Otocinclus fun ,active and hard worker


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Regular old betta. Very personable & eats right from my daughters fingers.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i have 2 dwarf pike cichlids, crenicichla regani, and i love them! Also Discus are pretty awesome.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I absolutely love watching my German Blue Rams, I have a community of them in the 210g and they have quite the personalities. Besides, when I put my face right up to the tank, they swim up and face off within a couple of inches until we're all going cross eye, then they wait there until I raise up and drop some more tasty morsels from up above. 

The next best fish have to be my botias - both histronicas and almorhae. Personality PLUS.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a toss up between BEP and Scarlet.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Schooling = Chili rasboras - Tiny, colourful, peaceful and makes any nano tank look 10X larger.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Non Schooling = Betta - so much variety and personality.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Discus, king of the tank. looks, size and lifespan. also electric blue and german blue rams. Cheers


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

either bettas or blood parrots both have amazing colors and quirky personalitys


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

No corydora [email protected]?!?
Schools of corydora. Panda corydora.
Fancy catfish and now lemon tetras ;D


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely a Liopleurodon


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Love those clown loaches sleeping up side down or on their sides looking like they are dead. But mostly watching them do their synchronized swimming antics in a big group.
Too funny!!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

dicrossus filamentosus it was one of the first difficult fish i bred back when i was 16. i still have very fond memories of this species, and someday hopefully i will get to keep this species again.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> No corydora [email protected]?!?
> Schools of corydora. Panda corydora.
> Fancy catfish and now lemon tetras ;D


Defiantly corydora, great fun to watch in action. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't pick just one, so here are mine. Fancy goldfish, clown loaches, most of the central American cichlids (oscars, trimac, JD), and catfish, including plecos!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummm..discus..zebra loaches,panda and Adolphois cories, rummy nose. Ok well alot I really like. Goldfish..
But of course my obsession is discus. : )

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yepc5s


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Clown Loaches...I like their Personality, and the many Rainbow Species.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Have to go with Apistogramma's. I don't know why, I just have this thing for them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Favourite active schooling fish: *red phantom tetras.* They're a deep red, like serpaes, but as gentle as cories, and they shoal nicely.
Favourite fish to talk to: *bettas*
Favourite workhorse fish: the tank-scrubbing *otocinclus*, it's happy in a nano tank or a big tank
Favourite conversation piece fish: pure *endlers*. I've made many friends by giving away endlers. These hardy little fish adore you no matter what you feed them, constantly produce babies and don't seem to eat them. When you have endlers, you will have a constant stream of baby endlers to give away to other hobbyists, some of whom will become good friends.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> I'll be boring here, but I'll say cardinals. To me there's something magical about a school of cardinals. I could watch them for hours. Actually I do.


My cardinals are booooring. 
It's strange, that some of my fish don't get interesting until they are a few years old. My favorite fish is a Holland Ram named Stella. She's quite social. And another little guy named Frank - a lonely old leopard danio that is about a year over his expiry date. Though I have always had a great fascination with clown fish. They are just too entertaining. And of course, all my different apisto species.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Any type of Stingray or Pufferfish. God created some cool species!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

For the longest time it has been my severums 
I have been taken with galaxy rasboras too.... once they are comfortable in their tank man oh man are they fun to watch!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the good answers. They all are all unique in there own way. Its good to know there are so many dedicated fish lovers out there.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bichirs because they look prehistoric and eat angelfish

Also lamp eyes, they're just cool looking

For saltwater I'd have to say bamboo sharks and any kind of tang


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

For me its my stingrays I love the way they glide and have their own special character once you get to know them


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

L134's and danisoni barbs


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My favourite used to be Otocinclus but then i got myself a school of Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki now  They are very active schooling fish with lots of character and a striking appearance  They also tease other fish in the tank in a non aggressive way, and really get under the skin of those fish who try to be aggressive (when chased they circle back around the fish chasing them)


----------



## thescooper (Jan 29, 2012)

plecos any one I love the way they are laid back,you know they are thinking "go on, I dare you to attack me"


----------



## thescooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh and clown loaches I like the way they "click" to break the plec tablets:lol:


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

Favourite Fish: Puffer (Specifically the Green Spotted and Fahaka) - Great personalities and very adorable to look at!
Non-Fish: Axolotl - Recently picked up a couple and they are a joy to watch! Very cute!
Random: Crayfish - They will eat anything and watching the baby crays is fun!


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

For me it is Synodontis Featherfin/ Petricola/ Mutipunctatis, they are beautiful fish, live long lives & love to play. Then of course I love plecos, all the different colours, & sizes, there is one type for everyone.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I'm really surprised no one has mentioned this one yet.

My absolute, hands down, all time favorite fish is the black ghost knife. The way it swims, it just the neatest looking thing I've ever seen. Unfortunately, I haven't had much luck with these guys yet  My first one died from choking on a worm, and the other two mysteriously disppeared. I blame my bichirs, despite being told that they would get along together.

But yeah. Black Ghost Knife for the win. With all three of mine, I've been able to feed them by hand, and they got a little on the social side. By far the best fish I will ever own.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with jobber604 and Scherb: though I like so many other kinds of fish (MTS taking hold!!), I absolutely love corydoras. In fact, I am a coryadorer!! Drat that I didn't think of that as my user name!! Joined the forum just when I was starting the hobby so didn't have it on my mind to think of a "fishy" name for myself. 

I have Sterbai Corys and I absolutely love their beautiful markings. They're so cute and darling, and when they're healthy and active, they're just pure happiness to watch them flutter around the tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything exotic!


----------

